# Lubing Wheel Bearings??



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

How do you lube the wheel bearings on 250RS? 
How often is suggested?


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

It is suggested as an annual maintenance item. I do that based on mileage...every 5,000 miles. You can go on youtube and find instruction video there.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Here's a great UTube video My link


----------



## Zman (Aug 13, 2011)

gzaleski said:


> Here's a great UTube video My link


Thanks for sharing that link. Thinking about doing this myself. 
Ironically, we have same last name


----------

